# Pedderized GTO at 1.02g's. Better than a Z06!



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

The Pontiac GTO arrived in the USA a solid sport coupe. Many owners wanted more. Raising the bar for handling with a chassis that was a decade old when the car began production is a real challenge and one that Pedders was ready for. We test two GTOs on the skid pad. First is Wretched Motorsports 2005 running a Pedders Xa Track eXtreme with Bridgestone RE11 tires. The second is the Pedders USA Wide-Body GTO Justice with a full Justice Package and Bridgestone Pole Position tires. 

Robís GTO has now tested .97 with Bridgestone REO10 and RE11. The limiting factor on Robís GTO is ride height. Due to driving conditions in his area his car sits taller than the optimal setup. That said, a .97 by a GTO is a remarkable accomplishment setting the bar high for the GTO Justice. The Pedders USA, LLC Wide-Body has the same rear track as a Dodge Viper and the front track is actually 2î wider than a Viper. Equipped with every Pedders suspension component including a fast ratio steering rack and a ProCharger on 18x11 rear wheels with Bridgestone Pole Positions 295/30/XL and 18x10 with 275/35 Front. can we get a G?

Wretched Motorsports GTO was tested at the New Jersey Motorsports Park with professional drivers Chris Brannon and Stan Wilson on a fresh asphalt pad. The Wide-Body GTO was tested at a vacant Michigan automotive supplier plant on decades old asphalt with large tar strips, bumps and debris and driven by the President of Pedders USA. The question is ñ can the Pedders GTO reach 1 G on the pad?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice, I like that.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

always like to see these...thanks for taking the time and sharing...
Bill


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

What width tires on the 0.97 GTO?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

265/35/18's all around, 

I pulled .96g with 245/45/17's though


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 265/35/18's all around,
> 
> I pulled .96g with 245/45/17's though


Nice job guys! I don't suppose you'd consider taking one of your bad boys over to the Nurburgring and do a few runs there. It would be nice to see the GTO added to the list: NÃ¼rburgring lap times - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

In any case, I'm looking forward to getting my goat pedderized (not for a while I'm afraid).

HSV.


----------

